# Touching Base



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Most of the time Blogs fall off the air and there tends to be that moment of waiting. So to avoid that, Just a quick update.

I have been working on odds and ends oh here and there. But not so much progress to actually post anything.

We have completely moved out of our old storage unit and into the new one. We took our time, so this one has shelves and areas to keep it more organized. So much so that I actually have a lot of space left.

The new unit is Cheaper, Bigger and Closer to the house. This is going to help out when transporting time comes. Other benefits of it being closer is I can store the stuff I make and pick things up to fix. And since it is right down the block from the store we frequent it isn't out of the way. 

Weekends Oh you wait for them then poof your busy and before you know it back to work. 

More projects Coming soon. I still need to work on more potion bottles. 

Have fun!


----------

